#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## 幽狼

大家好!我叫幽狼
喜歡畫畫圖，有時也會想一些故事
游泳幾乎可以說是我唯一喜歡的運動
最討厭蟑螂
(如果可能的話)絕對不要讓我看到無意義的留言，這和催片沒什麼兩樣
原本只是在查和狼有關的東西結果就看到這個網站了
發現這裡有很多志同道合的朋友就住下來了
本人剛到這個網站，請各位大大包涵

----------


## 月光銀牙

幽狼你好

這裡是銀芽，歡迎你來到狼樂

請詳細閱讀板規喔


無意義留言WWWW我也很討厭那種東西

如果想跟大家快速混熟可以到聊天室來喔

以上

----------


## 白瞳

幽狼你好Owo/
我是白瞳，可以叫我白醬(?
我也喜歡畫圖Owo
近期寫的故事就這麼卡住了(什
蟑螂真的很討厭ˋwˊ他都突然衝出來嚇死我(
下面有個聊天室(? 有空可以進來坐坐泡泡茶(???
最後祝你在這裡玩的開心喔Owo/

----------


## 曜狼

無意義的發言請你放心吧，這邊的獸獸們也都很討厭這東西ww
不過一些圈內現象，比如蹭蹭抱抱、各種奇怪的發言、講話夾帶neta這些的，這些倒是狼樂的樂趣所在
如果有不舒服的地方請一定要說出來，或私底下向比較年老的獸請教（悄悄話或聊天室的私密訊息）
也希望你能玩得愉快嗷嗚^W^

遲來的介紹，我是曜狼，常在聊天室出沒，心情不好可以找我出出氣（？？

----------


## 弦月

我是會考倒數九天的弦月～～～～～～（顯示為已神智不清
我的專長就是發廢文OwO////////（並不是
我的留言都超無意義的喔！！！！！（滾
好啦說正經的我也討厭蟑螂，喜歡畫畫但還在練習當中
有很多獸友都是在查狼查龍的時候找到這裡的呢w
對了先提醒你一下，記得不要連續回文唷～
另外如果你看到我的廢文情況很嚴重打擾到你的話歡迎通知我（？
最後歡迎你來到狼之樂園～
祝你在這裡玩的開心～

----------


## 天狼貓

歡迎來到狼之樂園，幽狼！
我是天狼貓；很喜歡廢話連篇但我盡量不這麼做了！ XD
我除了蟑螂以外，大部分的蟲類我都不喜歡和害怕。
有空時不妨到下面聊天室跟大家說聲哈嘍？  :Smile:

----------


## 孤寂白虎

幽狼歡迎你啊!
我是孤寂白虎叫我阿虎就可以了!
對於無意義的發言這邊的獸們都很討厭這東西!!
想交朋友可以到首頁下方聊天室一起哈拉聊天!!
貼心提醒要注意版規喔!不然神獸處罰我們只能在一旁看著你~

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

幽狼你好錒@@
這裡是小飛ˊwˋ
我也會畫渣渣的圖哦#
有時候也會想一些故事\\
其實我不會很怕蟑螂耶###
我有一次把房間裡的一隻蟑螂抓到罐子裡面養（（（（（（

----------


## 白神七夜

幽狼你好 這裡是白神七夜
順帶一提興趣也是畫圖 還有寫文章 請多多指教
無意義的發言呢 基本上大部分人都很討厭
還有這裡的獸都很友善 很好相處
然後也歡迎到聊天室坐坐 但請小心版規
最後祝你在這裡玩得開心
以上

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

幽狼你好喔owO/
這裡是超級畫畫大廢渣伊默兒，別名野魂
蟑螂跑起來真的有點噁，可是我解剖過蟑螂欸AWA(#
總之歡迎你的加入\OWO/
無意義的洗版真的很惱人哪ww(?

----------


## 帝嵐

幽狼你好啊～
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
無意義和離題的留言真的都很討厭啊（好險我有部分的職責就是刪掉它們
也歡迎一起精進和切磋畫技！
那麼也在此提醒小心版規喔（版規在此版面的置頂文章中可觀看
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園！

----------


## 傑克

幽狼你好，我是傑克OwO
雖然我也很討厭無意義的留言，
不過自己常常會不知不覺就發了一堆無意義的廢文((
還有，蟑螂甚麼的，踩下去就對惹(((
如果想認識更多獸的話，歡迎來聊天室坐坐，地址在首頁正下方
總之歡迎Owo/

----------

